# which bands



## PLauGE (May 30, 2011)

hey

long time since ive made a catty, recently had another go as ive acquired more tools over the years which will help

a few years back everybody recomended making bands from theraband gold, seems times have changed and its not the 'go to elastic' of choice

i keep seeing gzk mentioned, cant find it on qmazon though, and google results are for pre made bands at silly prices

any other recommendations of elastic i can buy by the roll please, i have no idea at all apart from uhm theraband

much appreciated thankyou

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Many people still use theraband. Many people use resistance bands purchased at the department store sporting good section. In the U.S. Many people buy from Simple Shot.

https://simple-shot.com

Here is a link to GKZ store. They sell bulk band material.

https://trade.onloon.net/?shopId=1497417766388


----------



## PLauGE (May 30, 2011)

cheers grumpy, should of said im in the uk, ivr ordered some therqband gold and some silver but its going to be over a week for delivery, really eager to get started, over here the stuff that is recomended seems to be hard to find, gzk, precise, sumeike etc, impossible trying to get a few different ones from the same place anyway

amazon obviously has lots of resistance bands, but no idea if they will stand up to the job

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

PLauGE said:


> cheers grumpy, should of said im in the uk, ivr ordered some therqband gold and some silver but its going to be over a week for delivery, really eager to get started, over here the stuff that is recomended seems to be hard to find, gzk, precise, sumeike etc, impossible trying to get a few different ones from the same place anyway
> 
> amazon obviously has lots of resistance bands, but no idea if they will stand up to the job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


The amazon resistance bands will work, but you cant always depend on getting the same bands every time, so you waste material trying to find the sweet spot when get a different brand or thickness. It is best to find band material you can get every time you order.


----------

